# cabinet médicale/ambulatoire



## enrietta

Non riesco a capire una cosa (tra le tantissime, va beh! ): 
"cabinet médicale" è lo studio di un medico privato o anche del medico curante (di famiglia)? 

Qualche anima gentile potrebbe inoltre aiutarmi a capire che cos'è "l'ambulatoire"? 
Qualcosa a che vedere con il primo?
o decisamente no?!?


----------



## doorman

enrietta said:


> "cabinet médicale" è lo studio di un medico privato o anche del medico curante (di famiglia)?


Si, _cabinet medicale_ rappresenta lo studio d'un generalista. In Francia tutti i generalisti sono privati (che io sappia). Ciascuno può scegliere quale tra questi sarà il suo medico di famiglia.

Quanto a _l'ambulatoire_, non saprei che cosa sarebbe. Forse lo studio delle infermiere (_infermière libérale_) ?


----------



## enrietta

Grazie mille, doorman! Vedi? Non sapevo nemmeno questo!! 

Per "l'ambulatoire", se può aiutarti, di seguito trovi il testo "incriminato" e il relativo link.
Sono un po' pigra e pertanto non ho letto tutto...  
Confesso: speravo in un madrelingua che potesse illuminarmi e evitarmi questa terribile incombenza... 



> - lo squilibrio tra ospedale e ambulatorio e i problemi di  flessibilità dell'intero sistema sanitario, dal pronto soccorso  all'assistenza sociosanitaria.
> - le déséquilibre entre l'hôpital et  l'ambulatoire, et les problèmes de flexibilité de toute la filière de  soins, de l'urgence au médico-social.


http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl〈=it&lng1=it,fr&lng2=cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=431745:cs&page=1&hwords=ambulatorio~

Grazie, in ogni caso...
Ciao e buon pranzo!


----------



## doorman

Ah, ok, l'ho capito 

Infatti, _le traitement ambulatoire_ si riferisce ad una cura nella quale il malato non resta nel ospedale, ma gira intorno liberalmente e consulta un medico/ospedale solo per fare delle analisi.

http://www.mediadico.com/dictionnaire/definition/ambulatoire/1
http://www.linternaute.com/dictionnaire/fr/definition/ambulatoire/

Ma, forse non ho capito bene, perché, sinceramente, questa definizione mi è un po strana. Meglio d'aspettare un madrelingua


----------



## itka

un cabinet médic*al* (maschile) : lo studio di un medico. Non c'è differenza in Francia tra i diversi medici. 
Sono tutti privati e sono tutti "di famiglia". Si chiama "la médecine de ville" opposta alla "médecine hospitalière". Come ha detto doorman, ne scegli uno, quello che vuoi. Puoi anche cambiarne quando vuoi.
Per gli ausiliari di medicina (infermiere o altri) si dice : cabinet paramédical.

L'aggettivo "ambulatoire" non si dice di "un cabinet" bensì di una cura. Il significato è proprio quello spiegato da doorman : "il malato non resta nel ospedale, ma gira intorno liberalmente e  consulta un medico/ospedale solo per fare delle analisi."
Si usa spesso per parlare di un intervento benigno che si fa quindi "en ambulatoire" invece di essere ricoverato in ospedale.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao enrietta,
Sei sicura di non scambiare italiano e francese ? Perché l'ambulatorio italiano = le dispensaire (ou centre de soins, ou cabinet médical) français o, in Belgio, l'hôpital de jour ; mentre il sostantivo francese "ambulatoire" = il chiostro dei monasteri .
Cfr : http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/A/ambulatorio.shtml , http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/A/VIT_III_A_004543.xml
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/Dispensaire 

Vuoi un'aspirina ?


----------



## enrietta

Ok, ok! Mi arrendo!
Grazie a tutti per il supporto... 
Altro che aspirina, qui mi ci vuole proprio un ricovero ospedaliero!  
No-no! niente ambulatorio! Meglio non ambulare liberamente in certe condizioni!!!!! 

P.S. Sembrerà strano, ma alla fine ho capito! Merci! 

Aggiungo questo link e poi dritta in ospedale!! Giuro! 
http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/it/dizionario/it/lemma/a3d50308a3cd2fb8f10d901685bdae38aff6a2d8


----------



## matoupaschat

Esattamente, "l'ambulatoire" francese equivale a "l'ambulacro" o "deambulatorio" italiano  . 
Grazie per il link . Mi ero registrato qualche settimana fa poi dimenticato . Adesso è nei preferiti . 
Buona domenica .


----------



## enrietta

Eh sì! Il Garzanti è sempre il Garzanti! 
Buona domenica anche a te!!


----------

